# Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus' terrarium size



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

Was originally going to use a 29 gallon tank, but with these guys being mostly ground dwelling would the 29 gallon be a waste of veritcal space? A 20gallon long has the same floor dimensions.... Should I save a little $$ or go for the more upward space? Planning on housing a 1.1


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

357MAGNOLE said:


> Was originally going to use a 29 gallon tank, but with these guys being mostly ground dwelling would the 29 gallon be a waste of veritcal space? A 20gallon long has the same floor dimensions.... Should I save a little $$ or go for the more upward space? Planning on housing a 1.1


I think a 1.1 will be fine in a 29 gallon tank. You would be surprised at how much they actually climb and explore. They don't do it too much, but mine sit up and look out from the top of the tank and use the upper areas as hiding and sleeping spots. 

It will also ensure that the lights are not too low, because by the time you add a false bottom and substrate you will lose 5 -6" vertically.

I hope this helps.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Go with the 29 gallon! Bigger is better

Tincs will use all the space you make accessible to them. If you give them a nice stable way to climb around on the background, they will use it.

John


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> Go with the 29 gallon! Bigger is better
> 
> Tincs will use all the space you make accessible to them. If you give them a nice stable way to climb around on the background, they will use it.
> 
> John


Awesome, thanks for the opinions guys.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

29 gallon is plenty. I had a pair in a 10 gallon and worked perfect


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

As others said, either will work but 29 gallons is probably easier. It's simpler to work with a larger tank so that you don't run out of space while constructing it. A 20L is very short, so depending on what you use for substrate and drainage, you you will end up with a very short (less than 10" tall) tank which could make it cramped. No issue there with the 29 gallon. Azureus don't usually climb up vertical distances like the glass or steep backgrounds, but if you make some sort of slopes and flat ledges going up the background I bet they will be up there a bit.
Bryan


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

I haven't done this yet, but you could make slopes / multiple floors in the 29G, they would utilize that space. Like said previously, 20L are just plain short. Even if they aren't using all of the height, your plants will like it I'm sure.


----------

